# General > Biodiversity >  Unknown plant

## Kenn

Was walking out beyond Loch More yesterday when I came across a plant I have never seen before. Pale lemon 2 pronged flower/seed heads about 3" high with a creeping slightly silvery foliage. 
The flower heads looked almost like a plantain but were so much smaller and upright like a 2 armed candelabra.
 I have some photos so will try and get 1 posted later in the meantime, any ideas as I can't find it in any of my reference books.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Stargazer

Looks like Stagshorn Clubmoss

----------


## Kenn

Many thanks and what a descriptive name.

----------


## Lingland

Interesting thank you.

----------

